# DSi 1.4 ready?



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 8, 2010)

Are the DSi Flashcrats on ShopTemp 1.4 ready? Just wanted to know before I order...
Also, the SCDS2 is going to be 1.4 ready when it's finally released, yeah?


----------



## The Pi (Apr 8, 2010)

they have been 1.4 friendly for a while now


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, I know, but I was wondering if they've installed the 1.4 update. I know some sites like OZModChips, they don't have them 1.4 ready. You need to do it yourself.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> they have been 1.4 friendly for a while now


Woah, hold up.  On some cards, like the acekard, the 1.4 update NEEDS to be done manually, it does NOT come from the factory with the 1.4 update applied.  The cart seller will need to open it up and do the update and repackage it.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Nathan King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what i meant though

it is as easy as running a file on a phat/lite


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Not everyone has a phat/lite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some only have a DSi/DSi XL.


----------



## redact (Apr 8, 2010)

with ez flash Vi and ak2i you need to run the update on a ds/dsl/dsi with 1.3

with m3i 0 and supercard ds1i, you update without needing a ds/dsl/dsi with 1.3 (i believe the scds1i uses a slot-1  usb adapter to update where as the m3i 0 has a little input where you attach a supplied cable and run the update)

with the iplayer due to the on-board cpu, it is actually possible to update it even on a 1.4 dsi/ dsi xl (at the screen telling you the iplayer can't be used, the iplayer will actually update from a file on the microSD of it's own accord, give it about 10 mins, reset the ds and be greeted by a fish tycoon icon)

i assume that the scds2 would have the same update method as the iplayer

hope this helps


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 8, 2010)

No the Ez Flash Vi ships out with 1.4 bypass nowadays.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 8, 2010)

new ak2i's work with 1.4 out of the box


----------



## The Pi (Apr 8, 2010)

bleedevil said:
			
		

> As you know the quality of acekard is really bad.


bad quality?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 8, 2010)

bleedevil said:
			
		

> As you know the quality of acekard is really bad.


What do you mean?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> new ak2i's work with 1.4 out of the box


Only if the seller opened it and applied the update before shipping it to you.


----------

